
Hitchbot, the hitchhiking robot, bums 1st ride - abaschin
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/hitchbot-the-hitchhiking-robot-bums-1st-ride-1.2719585
======
knd775
I don't exactly get the point of this experiment. Granted, I haven't done too
much research on it, but how is this any different from a person seeing if
they could get across the country by hitchhiking?

~~~
colanderman
_It 's part of a Canadian research project looking into the evolving
relationship between people and technology._

Fourth sentence in. Hard to research the relationship between people and
_technology_ by studying interactions between people and _other people_.

~~~
knd775
I understand that. I guess what I meant is that people appear to still be
involved in the process. In the video there seemed to be people doing most of
the interacting.

~~~
colanderman
I agree the video is confusing. I think that was special for its maiden
voyage. It seems like it will be on its own thereafter, hence:

 _[…] if Hitchbot 's power runs out when it is waiting for its next ride,
written instructions on its body will tell people how to strap it into the car
and plug it in, and direct people to a help website._

